# Beginner ILF Limbs



## PlanB Mike (Jun 29, 2019)

Looking for some advice on a new ILF Bow I want to put together.
The Gillo G2K 25 riser is at the top of my list and I need some limb advice.
I have a 28 inch draw and want to be at 32-34 ish pounds. Is this a good
starting weight?
Best guess is a 68 oal for the Bow.
Any good limbs for a starter package?
I have never shot anything but hunting recurves and longbows, 40 pounders.
I have shoulder pain after a session with my 40 pound and want to shoot more.
64 years old, 6 foot tall...........
Need advice.
Thanks.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

Based on your desired weight etc my comments below assume that you are building a target rig of some sort. Are you Planning to shoot barebow or Oly? What types of targets do you intend to shoot at and at what distances?

Either way knowing that you already have shoulder problems but you have some shooting experience I'd be tempted to suggest that you stayed closer to or below 30 pounds on the fingers unless you have a desire to be able to shoot 50 m for bare bow or up to 70 m for Olympic recurve as those distances probably require more OTF.

Entry level WNS lims are a popular option and will serve you well. Just know that the marked weight on virtually all limbs except Hoyt and uukha is about the LOWEST that you will be able to get On a 25" riser with the bolts as far out as they can go. You will be able to get ~3 pounds more by running the limb bolts all the way in . On Hoyt and Uukha limbs the rating in sort of a mid range and you'll be able to go up or down a 1,5# or so.



Conventional wisdom would suggest a 68" bow for your 28" draw length. Going to a 70" bow isn't the worst thing ever so if you found the right long limbs at the right price I probably wouldn't walk away from them.

Keep your eye on the classifieds and various Facebook recurve groups. Entry level limbs come up fairly frequently as people move up in poundage. It's nice to save a couple of bucks and use that money for your next upgrade.


----------



## PlanB Mike (Jun 29, 2019)

A little more info...........
Been looking hard at WNS Motive c5 limbs, any feed back?
The rep at Lancaster was really pushing me into long limbs, citing string angle, adjustment ect.
That would give me a 70 inch bow, too long or worth alook?


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

Maybe it's just me not being good enough to tell the difference between an entry limb and a midgrade lamb But I'm not sure that I would do the motive for 2.5x The price of the Explore limbs. 



Again mediums versus longs can really boil down to personal preference. My draw length is a tiny bit longer than yours and I have shot both 68 and 70" bows. I can feel the difference from a string angle perspective and I can kind of convince myself that if string walking the longer bow might be a little bit more forgiving but my scores don't show any benefit.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Mike - 

I have no idea on what you're trying to do.
Bow length is based on draw length. 
If you're really 28" (unlikely, but not impossible at 6'), then you are correct with medium limbs on a 25" riser. If you turn out to be over 29", then you're looking at long limbs. 

I'd start with whatever the current equivalent is to the old SF Axiom + limbs, and maybe with a lower weight than you think.

Viper1 out.


----------



## PlanB Mike (Jun 29, 2019)

rat4go said:


> Based on your desired weight etc my comments below assume that you are building a target rig of some sort. Are you Planning to shoot barebow or Oly? What types of targets do you intend to shoot at and at what distances?
> 
> Either way knowing that you already have shoulder problems but you have some shooting experience I'd be tempted to suggest that you stayed closer to or below 30 pounds on the fingers unless you have a desire to be able to shoot 50 m for bare bow or up to 70 m for Olympic recurve as those distances probably require more OTF.
> 
> ...


Thank You, This posted while I was making my post so..........
Oly or Barebow? I don't have an answer, I want to be able to try both if one won't work out
for me. Really like to stay with Barebow but I will try anything that helps me shoot better.
ie. Sights,Stabs, wrist strap, fuzzy dice ect.

Range will be 30 yards most of the time but want the ability to reach out to 50 ish yards for fun.

I wish I could look at classifieds but there is that 20 post rule.........

Thanks for the help, I will look at 30# limbs.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

Viper1 said:


> Mike -
> 
> I have no idea on what you're trying to do.
> Bow length is based on draw length.
> ...





Viper1 said:


> Mike -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Axiom+ is now Explore. 

Would it be self serving to suggest that Viper has a ton more experience than me and that you should trust his advice over mine… and then to follow that up with "oh wait ..we said almost the same thing".


----------



## PlanB Mike (Jun 29, 2019)

Viper1
I have read this "many times", good info! just wondering if there was any current gear that
would meet my needs?
A.T. First Recurve, 9-26-2011

My goal is Tiny Groups at 30 yards or better, no competition for me as I live in a small town out west.

I value durability over marginal gains of accuracy, poping down to the local pro shop 
is never going to happen. I just need some good limbs for a starting point.
If there is better and cheaper.......... I'm on it.
Funny thing is, a few months ago I couldn't even spell ILF, now I want one.[ humor]


----------



## PlanB Mike (Jun 29, 2019)

rat4go said:


> Axiom+ is now Explore.
> 
> Would it be self serving to suggest that Viber has a ton more experience than me and that you should trust his advice over mine… and then to follow that up with "oh wait ..we said almost the same thing".


Looking at the Explore at 28#, can't argue with that price.Thanks rat4go.

Viper1,

I have some 29 inch oal arrows in my ratation, never had a problem.
I will go with long limbs in case my form changes with lighter Bow and I shoot longer than 28 D.L.
Good advice all!
Many thanks.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Mike - 

For durability, you can't beat wood/glass limbs.
For speed, carbon/wood maybe, but for a 10 fps change you're looking at carbon foam, but they can be the least "durable" any maybe a little more finicky. 
The real advantage to higher end limbs to get "exactly" what YOU want in regards to draw, speed and stability, but ya gotta start somewhere. 

Don't get me wrong, the 29" break between medium and longs is only a guide line.
Ya really can't go wrong with either. 
Later on, try the other length and see if you can exploit the difference. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## PlanB Mike (Jun 29, 2019)

Just a follow up on my order.
Gillo G2K 25"
WNS Explore W1, 28# Long limbs.
Shibuya DX plunger
Spigarelli ZT rest
14 Strand 8125 string.
I have some 1916 arrows to get me off to a start, any spine info will be appreciated?
Thanks for the help and support .


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Mike - 

With a DL under 29", 1716s/NIBB points. 
If your form isn't solid, 1616s. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## PlanB Mike (Jun 29, 2019)

Viper1 said:


> Mike -
> 
> With a DL under 29", 1716s/NIBB points.
> If your form isn't solid, 1616s.
> ...


Thank You..........


----------



## PlanB Mike (Jun 29, 2019)

PlanB Mike said:


> Thank You..........


Order Placed, added small G-Nocks.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Mike - 

Small G nocks = 14 strand D97 or 12 strand Dacron + #4 Nylon.
If anyone suggests you need something more expensive - run....

Viper1 out.


----------

